# Tan Shoes



## AndTun1 (Jul 22, 2005)

I am thinking about buying a pair of AE Belmont in tan. What color pants (besides tan) do tan shoes go with? Right now, I have tan, brown, hunter green, midnight navy, charcoal gray & mid blue trousers, thanks.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

All of those except charcoal, plus most oranges and yellows.


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

LIGHT GREY!! Nothing looks as good as a light grey suit with tan shoes. I promise it will rock your world.


----------



## RightInDC (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with both of the above responses. In fact, I'm wearing my tan AE Niles right now and often wear them with my navy, brown and light gray suits. I personally like the look, though some on this forum might disagree. I receive many more compliments when I wear my lighter shoes than when I go with traditional black or dark brown.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I am not a fan of Allen-Edmonds or split-toe shoes....*

That said, the tan color shown will go with all you have named except, as previously said, charcoal. There are many reasons I don't like most Allen-Edmonds, but it is a personal taste thing in that I find their designs to be old fashioned, stodgy if you will.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

HISMES PARIS said:


> LIGHT GREY!! Nothing looks as good as a light grey suit with tan shoes. I promise it will rock your world.


Much agreed. Light gray pants with tan shoes looks amazing.

That being said, I would imagine any color pants will work except for charcoal and black.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Just don't forget to change the laces and add the accessories.

...tan shoes with pink shoelaces A polka dot vest and man, oh, man Tan shoes with pink shoelaces And a big Panama with a purple hat band ...


Those were the days.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Off-white, white or light green. I don't like the thought of blue and tan or some shades of gray and tan.

The last thread that discussed tan shoes said a lighter shade of tan pants are nice.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

BTW those shoes look light brown to me


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

charcoal


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

I may be missing something here, but several of you have said "not charcoal." I'm curious about why you feel this way. When I envisage the two together, they seem to be fine.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

The overall casual nature of those shoes would make them go best with chinos and cords.


----------



## txdukester (Apr 14, 2008)

Would it be better to go with dark brown shoes over tan shoes for business casual dress? I'm going to get some black AE's for my primary work shoes, but are tan just as acceptable as dark brown?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

txdukester said:


> Would it be better to go with dark brown shoes over tan shoes for business casual dress? I'm going to get some black AE's for my primary work shoes, but are tan just as acceptable as dark brown?


Dark brown is probably better for business casual dress. Tan is best worn in the summer for casual wear.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

HISMES PARIS said:


> LIGHT GREY!! Nothing looks as good as a light grey suit with tan shoes. I promise it will rock your world.


Agreed.


----------



## Apthorpe (Apr 8, 2008)

*Tan Shoes with Suits*



Matt S said:


> Dark brown is probably better for business casual dress. Tan is best worn in the summer for casual wear.


I've been mulling over the choice between AE's brown monks and Alden's tan calf. Assuming I am willing to breach etiquette to wear monks with suits (generally dark solids and pin stripes), are tan monks a bridge too far?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> Agreed.


well, there are always exceptions!


----------



## busyguy7447 (Dec 20, 2008)

I got these for a Christmas present. 



I am trying to determine what trouser colors work with these...Would these go with light grey? What other colors? I don't have to wear suits to work but I do have a wide variety of trouser colors. Also, I read where this is a spring or summer color...what about in climates (SE Texas) where there are only about three days of winter?


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

grey, navy blue or traditional chinos would do..


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

You got those as a gift? Someone _really_ likes you.

Now the answer to your question: there is no color pant with which those cannot be worn. You're a lucky man.​


----------



## moss01 (Dec 6, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> Much agreed. Light gray pants with tan shoes looks amazing.
> 
> That being said, I would imagine any color pants will work except for charcoal and black.


^^^Yes.


----------

